# Shaker style firewood box



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I've pretty much finished with my Shaker step-back cupboard except for the lathe work to make a handle (yes I know I can buy one but that isn't the point :blink. But until I get a few more projects done in the garage I can't pull out the lathe because there isn't room.

Meanwhile to go along with the Shaker theme, I decided to build a wood box. I've been burning the artificial logs in the fireplace (cheaper than I can get small quantities of wood and less hassle, but somewhat less ambiance) and they look kinda ugly setting in an open cradle by the hearth. There are several pictures of a wood box at the Whitewater Shaker Village in Ohio on the INTERNET and even a few "plans". However when I tried my hand at a measured drawing based on a photo what I cam up with was different than the published plans. Not majorly different, just different. So just to BE DIFFERENT, I used my set of dimensions. :jester:

This is made of pine, the cheap stuff from the BORG that I cut and rejoined to get rid of most of the knots. The back is ship-lapped boards so it will moved a bit and the bottom is floating on cleats. 

More milk paint followed by boiled linseed oil and paste wax. 

No router work (sorry) but plenty of hand planes to surface the wood and clean up edges. Not a lot of sanding necessary after the smoothing plane, just a few places where the grain reversed.

And it would seem that my camera flash finds the waxed surface a lot more reflective than the un-aided eye! The paste wax over paint is a nice low-sheen finish but the flash really blows it out


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

That is a nice box.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Rob.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another nice job Rob. I really like that design.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice a really thought out plan and now a useful wood box. cool


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's very nice and very practical! I like the color with the pine. Great design!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job Rob. That seems to be a nice theme to follow.


----------

